# What -tarot -card -are -you???



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://quizsocial.com/what-tarot-card-are-you/


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Magician


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

The Hermit.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hermit


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

the moon


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Magician


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> http://quizsocial.com/what-tarot-card-are-you/


High priestess. lol


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

The Fool 

That 'what was l in a previous life' question threw me as l don't remember :wink:


----------



## Harleychic5 (Aug 7, 2014)

I got magician


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The Hermit


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the LOVERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChloeP57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

